# Marx Experts Needed!



## Joe90 (Apr 11, 2010)

My second post!

As I said in my first post, I am trying to hunt down a Marx train set from the late 1950's or early 1960's. It was a pretty basic train set that came with a steam locomotive (no light or smoke) and litho'd cars. I remember a yellow hopper, a black tanker, a red caboose and a coal car (black, of course). I can't remember what colour the box car was. Blue? Brown? What was cool about it was that it had working street lamps, telephone poles, pressed paper trestles, and a billboard. I think the billboard had a Coke ad on it. 

I don't remember a station, but it's possible that there was one. The set also came with a green sheet of plywood. Was that Dad's doing or did they come complete like that?

I was pretty young and a I may need some help jogging my memory. I'm a GI Joe collector and there have been lots of reprints of catalogs, etc for that hobby. Any reprint Marx train catalogs?

Can anybody recommend a comprehensive book on Marx trains?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

Poke around these websites below, and see if anything there rings a bell with what you had. Ebay searching is also an excellent research tool, even if you're not buying.

http://www.marxtinplatetrains.com/

http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm

http://www.thortrains.net/marstart.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think there's any Marx "experts" here.


----------



## Joe90 (Apr 11, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Joe,
> Poke around these websites below, and see if anything there rings a bell with what you had. Ebay searching is also an excellent research tool, even if you're not buying.
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks for those links, TJ. I've been searching a bit on eBay but so far all I've found is sets that I'd like to buy... :laugh:

The Canadian Pacific is a nice one.

The Toy Train Guide link proved useful. It jogged loose a memory of the rolling stock having plastic couplers. That means the set was part of the 7 inch line.



big ed said:


> I don't think there's any Marx "experts" here.


Well, I'll take advice from anyone who has _any_ knowledge of Marx train sets. 

Were the pressed paper trestles and billboard common Marx accessories?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Greenberg published a Marx Guide that is out of print. 150 and up at Amazon.
Good Luck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another link describing 666 and 1666 Marx locos ...

http://reviews.ebay.com/Marx-quot-S...amers-666-amp-1666_W0QQugidZ10000000001234906

T-Man ... Wow ... Greenberg guide is EXPENSIVE! I see 'em for over $200, too! Yikes!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Joe90 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll have to investigate the locomotive lights because I remember as a teenager examining the locomotive, noting that there was a clear lens, and wondering why this particular model didn't have a light. Perhaps it broke early and Dad took out the assembly and lost it?


----------

